# Warranty for Coralife



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

One of my Coralife t-5 fixtures burnt out. I heard coralife is really good about thier warranty. Does anyone know how to contact them. I know they are owned by OceanicSystems. I already went to the website, didnt find much info.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

neverlookback said:


> One of my Coralife t-5 fixtures burnt out. I heard coralife is really good about thier warranty. Does anyone know how to contact them. I know they are owned by OceanicSystems. I already went to the website, didnt find much info.


They have a Contact Us button right on the front page of the Oceanic Systems site 

Harry


----------



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

Tried that and it goes to a form, i wanna try to call them before i try the form.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

(925) 948-4000


----------

